

Nvidia's first DirectX 11 Video Card Launched: GeForce GTX 480 [Review] - adeelarshad82
http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,2845,2361767,00.asp

======
jacquesm
Neat, it's a single chip, with as the name suggests 480 cores.

So in raw power for computing applications it should be comparable to a GTX
295 (which uses two chips), but the new chip is said to be much closer to a
general purpose CPU. Does anybody know more about the chip?

specs here:

<http://www.nvidia.com/object/product_geforce_gtx_480_us.html>

and for the 295:

<http://www.nvidia.com/object/product_geforce_gtx_295_us.html>

At first sight the memory bandwidth seems to be a bit lower, but that's no
surprise given the width of the memory bus being smaller, the increased clock
rate does not quite make up for the less than twice as wide memory bus.

Interesting that it is quad sli ready, that would be a monster machine.

It also has a bit less memory on board standard than the GTX 295.

It seems there is also a lower end version of the card labeled the gtx 470.

